# Too early for leash training?



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I love it! What a sweetie-pie!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not too early to add a lead to the pups life. I usually suggest a short straight piece of parachute cord clipped to the collar to start. Let the pup drag it around and get used to the idea of something attached. When the attached cord becomes second nature, you can begin to pick up the cord and progress to adding a little pressure on the end of the lead (you).


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> It's not too early to add a lead to the pups life. I usually suggest a short straight piece of parachute cord clipped to the collar to start. Let the pup drag it around and get used to the idea of something attached. When the attached cord becomes second nature, you can begin to pick up the cord and progress to adding a little pressure on the end of the lead (you).


Thanks for the advice. But what about the chewing of the cord? Surely that is not a good habit and/or safe?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you try and redirect him away from chewing the cord? Play with a toy so that he forgets the strange thing he is dragging behind him!

Have fun at clicker class!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

We started with the leash at about that age with Riley. She does good now on walks and stuff if her big sister is with her. If Riley's alone she will stop and lay down or chew on her leash and throw a tantrum, I guess just try to make it as positive as you can.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He is gorgeous - it is never too early to start, but remember that young pupsters have a small attention spam. Try putting the lead on when he goes outside to the toilet or to play, and yes i would put it on before feeding. You will probably find that he has a stubborn streak and needs something better that a food treat to tempt him to move. When Quinn put his brakes on I found that bending down and just moving my hand around close to the ground andcalling him with a soft voice was enough to get him curious, and he couldn't resist coming (felt a right pratt whilst doing it and hoped the neighbours weren't watching), but it did work. Good Luck


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for the great suggestions!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup! He'll catch on. Just start. If there are 2 of you, have one of you walk on in front. Treat when he does a good job. You will all be pros in no time.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

First of all, that picture is just adorable! What a cutie.

I would keep trying at the leash. In my opinion the sooner you get him used to it, the better. Try to find treats that are of high reward that will really grab his attention, like hot dogs, roast beef, cheese. At least you will have the training classes in a few weeks which are really going to be great for everyone. Good luck.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Thanks for the advice. But what about the chewing of the cord? Surely that is not a good habit and/or safe?


As things around a pup goes, the cord is dull and boring. Toys, treats, people and the world around the pup are far more interesting.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice - this is a great forum!


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Cute pup.
I posted about 3-4 weeks ago about starting my 8-9 week old on a leash, if you are interested in another owner's progress. At 14 weeks, she's pretty good, tho she does pull at times. We are still doing the "tree" thing.
This weekend we took her to a park to work on off-leash and COME. She did pretty well.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> I posted about 3-4 weeks ago about starting my 8-9 week old on a leash, if you are interested in another owner's progress.


Thanks - was quite interesting to see how you fared over time. Tks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

my pups came home on a leash (had never been on one before meeting me) just use a happy voice, practice daily, & just keep moving. they will through a tantrum and lay down-but just keep moving. it is either walk or be drug, he'll soon make the right choice!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I had good results with all training by using hotdogs..cut into little pieces. 

Cut lengthwise into 4 long slender pieces. Cut each of those pieces into about 10-14 pieces, each about the size of a small pea. You don't want to give a treat that takes a long time to chew. It distracts too long from the reward aspect of following the command properly. It's just a little reward.

I would also mix Cheerios with the hotdog pieces and let them sit for 30-60 minutes. The Cheerios picked up the smell and taste of the hotdog which made the hotdog go farther and didn't load her up with fatty food.

Enjoy your training time. Not only does it produce a dog who's a pleasure to have around, but it gives you the opportunity to bond in a way that can never be broken. Plus it's fun to watch them learn and grow and become confident dogs.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Penny'smom said:


> I had good results with all training by using hotdogs..cut into little pieces.


Thanks for the great advice!


----------

